# V06.1 age limit?



## dliberts (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone familiar w/V06.1 having any age limit?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not had that issue. Are you getting rejections? There may be time limits though, maybe they had one somewhere else and it was too soon to get another?

Just a thought,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2009)

Could it be the CPT code rather than the ICD-9?  There are age restrictions on the CPT codes.


----------



## dliberts (Aug 20, 2009)

*V06.1 age limit*

Yes the CPT codes have the age restrictions rather than the ICD-9? There was an internal age restriction on V06.1 which will be removed. Aloha'


----------

